# IBeg freeze dried treats? Raw pup?



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was just wondering what thoughts were on IBeg treats. Has anyone used them? Or something similar? 

I am looking for an occasional treat for training help and while I have thought of tracking down some ZP, I don't have the energy to go all over town to find it. I was wondering if these treats would be a good substitute until I can have some zp shipped to me?

This is what the info says at my pet store:

"This is the healthiest and tastiest treat available on the market! Your dog or cat will testify in our behalf.

i Beg treats are freeze dried raw. There is no cooking involved in our processing.

Cooking destroys the natural enzymes and nutrients found in raw meat. On the other hand, Freeze-Drying removes the moisture without exposing the meat to high temperatures.

We want your pet to get the nutrients that nature intended, which can only be found in raw meat and have the most satisfying treat at the same time. i Beg treats are raw diet friendly."



They are locally made in Wisconsin and come in chicken breast, chicken hearts, pork tenderloin, turkey breast, and turkey hearts.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I haven't tried them, but they sound good. I get dried fish as training rewards (from fish4dogs) or dried liver treats, I think mine woulds love the chicken or turkey heart ones.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

:foxes15: I wish ZP would update their store locator. I called every store listed on there within 30 miles and no one has it anymore. It's just better to call around first before going around and wasting your energy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those treats sound just great!

I think of treats as just that, a very little BIT of something yummy for a reward. Like pea sized, no bigger. So I'm pretty open minded about treats.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> :foxes15: I wish ZP would update their store locator. I called every store listed on there within 30 miles and no one has it anymore. It's just better to call around first before going around and wasting your energy.


I know right! I have called about 15 stores looking and traveled to 5 and none of the suggested retailers of ZP have the stuff.



Brodysmom said:


> Those treats sound just great!
> 
> I think of treats as just that, a very little BIT of something yummy for a reward. Like pea sized, no bigger. So I'm pretty open minded about treats.



I really just need a little something for the very beginning of a teaching a new skill training session. I just hope he will like them. He is not a food driven boy. I have about 10 bags of treats that he wont eat that i am getting ready to donate to a shelter. I am looking for some green tripe treats too.




Wicked Pixie said:


> I haven't tried them, but they sound good. I get dried fish as training rewards (from fish4dogs) or dried liver treats, I think mine woulds love the chicken or turkey heart ones.


Those sound good too. I think I am going to try the ch hearts first.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

The store we buy Twinkie's food from I believe ships... We got great food from them, reasonably priced also I think. About Us


----------

